# New Fish Questions



## cyberdemon (Nov 14, 2005)

I recently purchased a 2.5 gallon tank set it up, put the chemicals in it and let it run for 24 hours like the store recommended. I also purchased 2 Tiger Barbs, 2 Green Tiger Barbs(I believe that is what they are called) and an unidentified tiny white guy that feeds on the bottom. Everything was fine for a few hours until the fish stopped swimming around and just started floating. They usually floated at an angle with there head tilted down. This morning two of the fish were actually fine and swimming around like fish should. The others are mostly the same and only move when chased by other fish(why is this fish chasing the others). I have noticed that the normal fish breathes differently from the others, the other fish breathe really quickly and seem to be very jittery. I know I have a lot of questions but can someone please help.

Thanks,
cyberdemon


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well first off your tank isn't cycled, it hasn't had a chance to produce enough good bacteria yet. Next off tiger barbs can be rather nippy and are best if in schools of at least 5 but 8 would be better. Next, that's way too many fish for such a "tiny" tank. Did they suggest you buy any test kits?

If I were you, I would return the fish and let the tank cycle with maybe a guppy or two. Being that it is so small it shouldn't take to long.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Forgot to mention, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome to the forum - I would definately try to take the fish back - cycle the tank and then get something a little more suited to that size tank.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't know why I didn't think about it before, but if you dont want to wait to cycle the tank and are willing to do water changes a couple of times a week, you might consider a betta.


----------



## cyberdemon (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for your input, like I said there are two fish who are perfectly fine now. What if I buy a pump, would that help? I really don't want to take the fish back. Also the tank was recommended for 2-5 fish. No I didn't buy any test kits, I can send my girlfriend after one if you will tell me what I need to get. 


:king:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

you dont have a filter? is this what you're refering to as a "pump"? if so then there's another big problem. 
but anyways, welcome to fish forums.


----------



## cyberdemon (Nov 14, 2005)

no it has a filter, but no pump.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It is what is called a Mini Bow? If so it has a filter. The tank may say it is suited for 2-5 fish but they are trying to sell fish. 2.5 can handle about a betta and thats it or a few guppies. 
I hate to be the bearer of bad news but those fish wont survive long with the tank not being cycled and also the fact that they are overcrowded. Tiger barbs prefer groups of 6-8 and if the white thing on the bottom is a cory then they also prefer that many in a group. A pump is not required and wont help them much they are more aestethic than beneficial.
As advised before I would return the fish.

Welcome to fish forums and its great you came for advice.


----------



## cyberdemon (Nov 14, 2005)

Well what can I get besides a betta? I would like two fish, and guppies suck.
I'm really upset because I enjoy these fish. What about cycling the water, can't I do that?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You can infact cycle, however these fish are probably not gonna make it through the cycle. Well let's see, you can probably get away with 3 danios (not the giants), guppies, endlers, h. formosa (native and very tiny), white clouds...on the other end of things you might could do a couple of african dwarf frogs.

The test kits that you will need would be ph, nitrites, nitrAtes, amonia


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

get white cloud mountian minnows, they're nice looking even better in you can get a long finned varity. No matter what you say this is a fact tiger barbs need a 30 gallon minnium! Trust me I still have my old 10 gallon which contains fish more suited for a 100+ gallon tank so I know what it's like. The best thing to do is to get rid of these fish before you grow attached to them and get a fish that will be happy in your tank. Trust me this is a great hobby


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

get a product called stability and do a water change of about a gallon every other day for the next two weeks... this should help them all get through the cycle of ammonia nitrites and nitrates. If you can't take the fish back then consider doing the cycle with what you have, however, it probably will be a battle to keep them alive. I'd go with white cloud mountain minnows (3), they are pretty cool, or a betta, or killifish


----------



## cyberdemon (Nov 14, 2005)

I returned two of the fish to one of the stores and cycled about 50% of the water in the tank. The remaining fish are doing much better. I wish to see how they do before doing anything else.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You didn't cycle 50% of the water. Cycling is a very long process that takes place in the gravel & in the filter. What you did was change half the water, by making a _ water change._
Just figured I'd clear that up for you a bit.
Cycling is what we call the process by which the tank develops the ability to complete the *Nitrogen Cycle* with the use of specialized bacteria.

The head-down position your barbs were holding is a sign of _nitrite_ poisoning in barbs. Not many other fish do this, making barbs kinda handy as a gauge. Why a newly setup tank would already have nitrite in it is anyone's guess, though; first ammonia builds up, then the bacteria turn it into nitrite, and then other bacteria turn that nitrite into nitrate, which is considerably less toxic than the original ammonia. This is called the cycle, and by cycling we mean that a tank grows enough bacteria of the correct types to detoxify the tank. After the tank is broken-in in this way, it is safe for fish.

That product called "Stability" that Fishfirst mentioned above is a blend of the correct live bacteria in a bottle which can make your tank fish-safe in under a week.
If you can't find it, then get some Ammo-lock instead. This really slows down your cycling process, but at least it keeps your fish alive.

Finally, a tiny little 2.5 gallon toy tank is not a good home for barbs. Oh well, what's done is done. Tiger Barbs are tough little buggers, so they'll likely be okay if you're careful and aware of the risk until the tank is cycled.


----------

